# Can you recommend a pond filtration system?



## YMS_1975 (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been Googling for hours, and can't seem to find what will fit my needs.
I'm looking for a complete pond filtration system (for my turtles).

At first I thought I'd go with a DIY skippy filter but I'm struggling with a tight schedule, so that doesn't look like it's going to happen.

I'm looking for a complete system that will give me filtration for 1000 gallons (nothing below that), and it should include : 

- The pump itself
- The canister
- All tubing/pipes & connectors
- Media (This is not a deal breaker as I can always buy this on my own)

Please help.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

that large won't be that easy to find


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

This is a good place to look

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/ponds-and-supplies/c235483/index.html


----------



## YMS_1975 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Well....*



Jackson said:


> This is a good place to look
> 
> http://www.petsandponds.com/en/ponds-and-supplies/c235483/index.html


I saw some of the solutions on that site (during my research) but it just didn't look all that promising. Guess I'm going to have to bite the bullet, buy that pond pump, and make my own skippy filter after all. 

I've decided to go with the Laguna Max Flo 1500.

I knew that finding a filtering solution for this tank size wasn't going to be easy. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Have you checked here?
http://www.vandermeernursery.com/subpages/watergarden/filters.htm


----------



## YMS_1975 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Not sure.*



matti2uude said:


> Have you checked here?
> http://www.vandermeernursery.com/subpages/watergarden/filters.htm


I've seen so many sites now, I forget what I've seen and what I haven't. 
Oh well, I placed my order now and all that's left is to wait for the pump to arrive and then I cant start building my own filter.


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

Wendy filter with a Rubbermaid container, specifically designed for Wendy's turtles.

You will need to sign up to see the photos, but they are worthwhile. It is easy to make, and serviceable.

A pump is required to pump to the Rubbermaid container, which must be higher than the pond water level. Gravity takes care of the return. You will need a prefilter, especially for turtles. Throw as much biomedia into it as you wish. She uses only lava rock.


----------

